# Website Critique



## Ayalem (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking for any useful positive/negative feedback on my website at Landscape and Nature Photography by Ayalem (Anthony Mitchell) on all aspects of functionality, image selection, design.

Thanks in advance! Below are a few low res examples of my work.


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful work! I love all 3 images above! can't decide between the boat and the snow scene, which I like best!
They are nicely composed, the focus is sharp, the subjects interesting and the tones are just right.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 5, 2013)

Really well done, found myself engulfed in the website.

Search works really well, Easy to navigate and always find your bearings again 

Design is very smooth, flows really well

Functionality is a very basic set-up but to be honest, this is what i find really refreshing! 

Good choice of grey to really highlight your images, after all, the website is to show off the work, not the website.

Well Done 9/10

The only thing I found deducting from the website is that when theres a drop down menu for galleries, there are so many " | " Symbols. Also you mention you're an award winning photographer, List your awards in your about me at the bottom, you want to appear modest but not too modest! This is a career after all eh??  well done!


----------

